# Rupert the poodle dad



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

any one got a cockapoo who's dad is Rupert the poodle fromexmouth ? .
just interested to see if ur related boycie ?or from tuckleberry cockapoos??thanks 
marzy xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Is this Rupert who is owned by Sam?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hiya 
yes that's the one 
xx 
marzy


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, Yes Ollie is a half brother then. Ollies dad is the notorious Rupert and his mum is a blue Roan cocker spaniel owned by a lady called Louise from tetbury. Ollie is 3 and a half and we have met some half brothers and sisters... would be great to know who else is out there....
Ollie is very very noisy!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

rupert and lula had boycie but before boycie ,,,lula had a ccocker litter and had tia ..
tia and rupert got together and had poppy whos owner is mark osborne on here
so boycie is uncle/brother to poppy ......
if thats make sense 
marzy xx


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

*Family Tree*

Im I right in understanding that Boycie's Dad is Rupert the poodle from Exmouth. And could you let me know who Boycie's Mum was. I am trying to fill in a family tree for Roxie. I feel a pain harassing Jhon, do you have any more info on Holly from Lanreth that you could share with me.

Thanks Debbie


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

*mum*

Just worked out Boycies mum was a Lula the cocker spaniel.

Debbie.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

rupert and lula are boycies parents 
lula is from tuckleberry cockapoos in exeter

dont know about holly except she came from st austell
i will get a copy of paper work if you like as im going to see john fri
do u want any info on ruperts side and lulas side??????
mar


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

if u want any other info just ask!!

did u know of rupert from exmouth then??

mar


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

*Info*

I would love any info avalabull. Rixie is getting on great by the way. I have also just aquired a kitten 2 days older than Roxie. last week was all fur and claws but they have seteled to each other nicly now Roxie has learned the cat always wins.

Pass my regards to John

Debbie xx


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

Didnt know of Rupert, was just reading through some posts. Saw a lovely picture of Boycie at some show.

Debbie


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ahh bless
got any more pics would love to see them 
i will pass on to john and i will email more info as and when i get it
boycies mums owner is emailing the linage and test certificates as i cant find then xx 
mar
please send us some photos she looks just like boycie did at that age!!!!

hows her white markings ??? faded or still strong??


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

debbie
we took boycie to a few shows in summer!!!
he won loads of rosettes .....
best puppy
best in show
best overall puppy....
the list goes on..................
as u can see im cockapoo mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol
are u going to take roxie to any shows???
mar xx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

also there are some pics of boycie in the gallery if u wanna peek...
mar


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

I dont plan on showing Roxie but suspect my Daughter will take her to a couple of the local village shows in the summer. Roxie has a sandy brownish gote beird. A tiny white bit about 20 hairs on her chest. and a line of about 2 inches of white fluff under her chin whare the colar sits. Had her last Jab today and got chipped. So will be aloud out to meet the nabours next week. Saw the resent picturs of the only boy in the litter. I thought he was lovely when I chose Roxie. He still looks great. Has he and the remaning girl found new homes yet. 

Debbie x x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ahh bless 
bet u can't wait 
is roxie fluffy or curly .. short or long haired ? 
all pups gone 
the boy has gone to friends patents and is called boycie b .... 
short hair tho curly ears xx 
mar x


----------



## summer (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,We have a 7 month old cockapoo called Hatti.Her father was Rupert and her mother was Lula from Tuckleberry.


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

Does this make Hatti Boycies sister ?
If so are they from different litters ?

Nice to know all Holly and Boycie's litter have new forever homes.

Roxie has very wavy fluffy coat. Her legs are curlier. when she gets wet all her hair goes very curly. till I put a brush through it.

Debbie x x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

yes hello xx 
hatti is boycies sister but from the next litter after boycie was born boycie is 16mths old 
I

I'm glad roxie is curly and fluffy
boycie b seems short haired with curly ears 
I suppose we will have to see what it grows like 
if your on face book ?? 
we are boycie of polperro and look at my friends and there's,the other 2 girls from the litter ... coco and sasha Debbie and Kelly have them ...they are johns daughters 
bet u can't wait to take her out x, 
mar x


----------



## summer (Jun 10, 2011)

I think they are different litters.How old is Holly?Did you get her from tuckleberry in kenton?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

think ur getting confused.. 
boycies mum and dad is Rupert and lula from kenton ... 
boycie stud with holly and had roxie and boycie b plus,3 other pups which aren't on here yet! 
does thatmake sense ?? 
confusing to be sisters/brothers but from different litters ...... 
mar xx


----------



## summer (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes it is a bit confusing.Hatti wake me up ever day at 5am so I get a bit tired.Is Boycie awake early in the morning and does he like being left at home on his own?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

doesn't like to be left 
Hated being in kitchen alone so waited till teething over and he has run of house .. 
Very good now 
When I leave I tell him daddy be home in a,min and he goes upstairs back to bed... usually on my pillow so I think he needs my smell . 
But he started howling when young so went through routine of putting bins out all dressed up in coat etc .. 
Did that about 10 times a day and he's cool now xxx 
I give him either a peanut butter Kong or a marrow bone when we go out for evening ... 
He crys a bit the looks for it and settles ..... 
Think its whatever suits you and hatti... 
We started with crate but he hated it 
We did preserve for few months .. 

Another thing I used to do was make sure he was exercised then do treat training before we went out ...

As for getting up early ..if its to go out .. 
Take away water at 6 ish and no food in eve after 7 .... that usually sorts it 
But boycie goes out at about 630 then back to Bedfor cuddles 

How is hatti doing ? X


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Rupert is the dad to Bertie my 16 month old Cockapoo. Bertie's mum is Bree owned by Julie of Crystalwood Cockapoos (if I remember rightly) based in Newton Abbott, Devon. It was a bit of a drive to get him as we live in Portsmouth (over 3 hours) but well worth it!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hello Clare 

Bertie is gorgeous 
he has the same face and look as my boycie 
they are half brothers 
haven't they got such laid back temperament?? 
mar x x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Just been doing a bit of research and although no relation to Boycie, Nacho's mum has also had an encounter with Rupert and had a litter of puppies previously to Nacho. (I think it is one and the same!) This Rupert really is a 'stud!'  Which makes Boycie and Nacho step brothers?? -haha


----------



## summer (Jun 10, 2011)

Hatti is getting used to being left for a short amount of time.I have done going to dust bin and closing bathroom door (as she likes to follow me everywhere).she likes to be lose in the house when left at home.I give her a good walk before going out and put her toys and treats in hall,only trouble she has taken to eating post. We have 2 house cats to keep her company when I am out.The early morning is that she wants a cuddle as she sleeps in our bedroom in her bed.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

marzy said:


> hello Clare
> 
> Bertie is gorgeous
> he has the same face and look as my boycie
> ...


Oh I don't know Bertie has his mad moments - lol :laugh:


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice to here about coco, sasha and boycie b. I have Roxie, so just one more girl to name in the litter. Thanks for the info Marzy.

Roxie has been out lots in the car and is a sgood as gold. But up to now she has been limited to walking round and round the car for a wee. It will be nice to take her out for a good nosy at the big wide world. 

Debbie x x

Debbie x x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

if u pm me your email 
ill send u lula and Rupert s kc papers for family tree 
haven't see john to ask for holly yet as he was out last Fri .
will try and get it for u tho 
mar xx 
isn't it lovely to know about all the siblings and how they are all getting on?!! 

I love it .... 
hubby says I'm mad..... yeah ..... cockapoo mad lol 
mar xx


----------



## newy (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Marzy 
This is natasha (Lulas mummy) great news about Boysie becoming a daddy.xx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi natasha
yes boycie is doing really well.............
hes an absolute joy...
hows lula tia and brandy?
have you got any more??
marzy


----------

